# Reusable Canning Lids



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I found a site for reusable lids over at Down Home Country Living

It was in a post by JDY. Thanks Jerry. :kiss:

TATTLER Reusable Canning Jar Lids Home Page


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I found a site for reusable lids over at Down Home Country Living
> 
> It was in a post by JDY. Thanks Jerry. :kiss:
> 
> TATTLER Reusable Canning Jar Lids Home Page


Not a bad price either, 3 dozen for $20 or so. Will have to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks UncleJoe.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Good idea, anything for reuse instead of throwing away the lids as before. I just hated to throw those out, always temped to try and reuse those regular lids.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never reused lids but I don't throw them away either. I have a box for used wide mouth and one for regular. Just in case a time comes when new ones are not readily available.
I'm going to talk to a couple friends and see if they want to go together and make a large purchase.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Being in the metals industry, it has always irritated me to throw anything made of metal in the trash. I definately put it in the recycling bin. I would be concerned about reusing lids.:dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Just in case a time comes when new ones are not readily available.


My mom had a hard time finding canning lids once ... after that she would always pick up a few each time she went to the store. It is a habit for me now ... :flower:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We order them by the case. If lids have a little age we just boil them longer before using them. Might work to re-use them also. If you're out of lids and can't get more I would boil them longer and try re-using them. If some of them don't seal just try again with another lid or eat the contents immediately. They'll either work (and seal) or they won't. Either way you'll know right away.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I have never heard of this product, say's they've been around since the 70's...We will be getting some!

As for the old lids, they make great covers for knot holes that allow mice to get in...targets on a stump !! haah... and they serve well for just being a lid on something that don't need to be sealed... like pickle jars full of sugar etc...I used 2 together one time for a large washer...it worked...

I agree, I have trouble tossing them...


----------

